# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  شباب يسحبون بنات على الشاطئ شوف الصورة

## دليلة

القصة ومافيها كان في 3 بنات يتمشو على البحر وضحك وفرح تعرفون مهما كان بنات

الا ويجي لك 3 شباب  طول وعرض وصارو يتحركشون فيهم البنات محترمات  وبنات 

ناس ماعطوهم وجه وكلمة من الشباب ..... وكلمة من البنات......... صارت هوشة 

على البحر


وقامو الشباب يسحبون البنات غصب عنهم للبحر


وحدة شكلها يكسر الخاطر ياحرام الشاب ساحبها من شعرها



قطعت لي قلبي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




أنزلو وشوفو 




ماقول الا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيــــــــل




شئ بيقهر :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 



مافي حسيب ولارقيب



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 




يالله اتركم مع الصورة 





بس سامحوني

----------


## ayhamco

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
صدقيني انا كنت بدي ابكي 
"شكرا"

----------


## mosa

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## دليلة

> صدقيني انا كنت بدي ابكي 
> 
> "شكرا"
> 
> بيقطعو القلب شكرا للمرور





> merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


de rien

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
قووووويه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

مو حلوه منك يا دليله...
 :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:

----------


## Sc®ipt

:Db465236ff:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

ياي اشي حلو 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> 


 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): مشكور على المرور




> ياي اشي حلو


 
الله يحلي ايامك مشكور على المرور

----------


## down to you

والله وقعتي قلبي

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

حزنتيني يا دليله 
صج انهم ما يستحون

----------


## دليلة

> والله وقعتي قلبي


 
سلامة قلبك  
مشكور على المرور




> حزنتيني يا دليله 
> صج انهم ما يستحون


شفت ياجنتل   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منيرة الظلام

يعني اسهزاء بلبنات
علكل حال مشكوووووووووووووووووور

----------


## دليلة

لااااااااااااااا يامنبرة لمادا اخدين الموضوع بهدي الحساسية انا عملته من اجل المزح


مالكم صايرين حساسين بزاف انا تاني بنت سبحان الله

----------


## المتميزة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ياحرام والله صحيح بنات عائلة

----------


## دليلة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  شكرا لك المتميزة على المرور

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يعني البنات غنم :Db465236ff: 

هاد الي استنتجته :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

لا يعني انو الشباب مش تاركين حتى نعجة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

> لا يعني انو الشباب مش تاركين حتى نعجة


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------

